# Drug the cat for 8-12 hours



## Almaz (Jul 12, 2009)

I’ll be moving to another state in a month and my cat hates cars and moving. He is 13 years old. I need to drug him somehow and put him asleep until I get to another state. What medicine would you recommend to buy to put him asleep approximately for 8-12 hours until I get to a new home?


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Only a vet is going to be able to prescribe something.

Leslie


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Almaz, I'd consult your vet on this one.... I wanted to do the same thing with my cat on a 13 hour drive and my vet actually suggested NOT drugging him because it'd make him much more confused in the end if he starts waking up before you get to your destination. Plus, I'm not a vet but I'm not sure if something would keep yours asleep for that long anyway? I guess what I wanted for mine was something that would make him very groggy but like I said, my vet was against it.

A lot of times, even with cats who hate the car, they'll eventually settle down. And, some are different, some like to look straight forward with a view of the road and some prefer to have their carrier covered up so they feel more enclosed and secure.


----------



## Almaz (Jul 12, 2009)

I usually never go to any vets because all of them are crooks in my opinion but a couple of month ago I went to local vet which is only 20 min of drive. My cat gave me such a hard time by crying in the car. Pissed the front seat and he was shacking the whole ride. 20 min one way and 20 another way felt like a week for me. As you can see I don't have any choice besides giving him some drugs and make mine and his life much easier. All I need to know what people used before and what medicine was recommended.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Thats the issue--most vets will not prescribe drugs for this issue--if you read the above posts people shared why vets will not do it. Many cats react this way to the car but once they realize its inevitable they give up and calm down.

It isn't safe to just randomly give some drug to your cat. I'd rather risk the trip without it.

Leslie


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

How did your cat pee on the front see. Did you have him in a cage? Honestly, if he's in a cage/carrier, he would proabably be less frightened. He needs to be enclosed rather than having free range of the car. Some cats do well with it but most prefer to be enclosed which gives them a sense of security.


----------



## tillywally (Jul 10, 2009)

You just need to find a good vet before claiming they are crooks. I went to 3 until I found the one I loved. Also I've worked at a vet office and loved the vets I worked with.


----------

